# hasta que / antes de que + subjunctive



## HippoMan

Ya sé que en varios casos, debemos usar el subjuntivo con conjunciones como "hasta que" y "antes de que", pero no sé si tenemos que hacerlo siempre, o si hay casos en los cuales usamos el indicativo.

Por ejemplo, considerad estas frases en inglés:

1. _I didn't speak until you arrived a few minutes ago._

2. _I didn't speak before you arrived a few minutes ago._

¿Cómo se traduce la frase #1?

¿Así? -- _No hablé hasta que llegaste hace unos minutos._
¿O así? -- _No hablé hasta que llegaras hace unos minuntos._

¿Y la frase #2?

¿Así? -- _No hablé antes de que llegaste hace unos minutos?_
¿O así? -- _No hablé antes de que llegaras hace unos minutos?_

En ambos casos, la llegada es algo que sí paso, y el interlocutor y el oyente lo saben    sin duda.  ¿Es que todavía se usa el subjuntivo, aunque el asunto es algo totalmente definitivo?

Muchas gracias por ayudarme, a un guiri que sigue luchando con el maldito subjuntivo.


----------



## SmallJosie

The subjunctive is a living nightmare. But, as far as I know and use it, if something is clearly going to happen.

Cuando vengas. When you come back, whenever that may be.

Cuando vienes. When you come back, I know you're going to come back, and we're making plans.

In your example, if the person managed to get there, I wouldn't use a subjunctive.

Enjoy.


----------



## stooge1970

I'm pretty sure that "antes de que" always takes the subjunctive.
I'm positive that I have seen "hasta que" both with the subjunctive and the indicative. My intuition is that it can go in the indicative if you are talking about a past event, but that it must go in the subjunctive if the event has yet to happen. So, I would translate the first sentence with "llegaste" and the  second with "llegaras". I'm almost positive that the second sentence has to be "llegaras" but I'm not totally sure about the first. Hopefully some native speakers can help us out.


----------



## stooge1970

SmallJosie said:


> Cuando vienes. When you come back, I know you're going to come back, and we're making plans.



I don't think this is correct. It would still have to be in the subjunctive as long as you are talking about a future event. If you are talking about a habitual event (generalmente, cuando vienes...), THEN you can use the indicative.


----------



## SmallJosie

Cuando vuelves haremos una paella.
Cuando vuelvas haremos una paella.

Ah!


----------



## stooge1970

Ah?

I think that only the second one is correct.


----------



## SmallJosie

Ah. I think it is quite different.


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias a todos.

Entonces, ¿estáis todos de acuerdo con stooge1970 sobre la pregunta que hice, en que las formas correctas son éstas? ..._No hablé hasta que llegaste hace unos minutos.

No hablé antes de que llegaras hace unos minutos? _​Gracias.


----------



## SmallJosie

NO, que si le persona llegó hace unos minutos es que llegó y no hay subjuntivo que valga. Bajo mi punto de vsta, claro.


----------



## stooge1970

Según mi entender, nunca se puede decir "No hablé antes de que llegaste hace unos minutos".


----------



## SmallJosie

No hablé hasta que llegaste (hace unos minutos o lo que sea, el tema es que llegaste).

No hablé hasta que llegaras???

Nativos, ayudadme, help please.


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias, SmallJosie.

Lo que me dices conforme con mis ideas, pero alguien que se llama un "profesor" insiste en que "antes de que" siempre para todo siempre requiera el subjuntivo en todos los casos.  Eso no tiene sentido para mí, pero dado que soy guiri, no tenía confianza en mi idea. Confio más en lo que me dices tú, porque eres de España (y no viene de España el "profesor").


----------



## stooge1970

Estoy casi seguro que tengo razón, pero esperaría respuestas de algún nativo (él no es nativo y tampoco yo). He preguntado la misma pregunta a un nativo (cuando estaba en España), y me dijo que sí, se usa el subjuntivo. No importa que sea un evento ya pasado, es una regla fija de la frase “antes de que”.


----------



## SmallJosie

Yo tengo una batalla aparte, hippo, jeje.

Antes de que sea tarde, me retiro.

(subjuntivo, después del "antes de que" porque no es seguro, eh!!)

Y no soy de España, vivo aquí.

Suerte!

(Antes de que me digan que soy guiri)



HippoMan said:


> Muchas gracias, SmallJosie.
> 
> Lo que me dices conforme con mis ideas, pero alguien que se llama un "profesor" insiste en que "antes de que" siempre para todo siempre requiera el subjuntivo en todos los casos. Eso no tiene sentido para mí, pero dado que soy guiri, no tenía confianza en mi idea. Confio más en lo que me dices tú, porque eres de España (y no viene de España el "profesor").


----------



## HippoMan

Te pido perdón, SmallJosie. Solamente noté "Barcelona" y me pasó por alto lo de "Native of: English".  Pues, en todo caso, tienes suerte que vivas en una ciudad tan hermosa (según me dice mucha gente).

Mientras tanto, yo sigo aquí con mi batalla con el subjuntivo, y espero pacientemente más opiniones sobre su uso en mis ejemplos.


----------



## SmallJosie

HippoMan said:


> Te pido perdón, SmallJosie. Solamente noté "Barcelona" y me pasó por alto lo de "Native of: English". Pues, en todo caso, tienes suerte que vivas en una ciudad tan hermosa (según me dice mucha gente).
> 
> Mientras tanto, yo sigo aquí con mi batalla con el subjuntivo, y espero pacientemente más opiniones sobre su uso en mis ejemplos.


 
Barcelona es una ciudad preciosa.

Antes de que


----------



## SmallJosie

HippoMan said:


> Te pido perdón, SmallJosie. Solamente noté "Barcelona" y me pasó por alto lo de "Native of: English". Pues, en todo caso, tienes suerte que vivas en una ciudad tan hermosa (según me dice mucha gente).
> 
> Mientras tanto, yo sigo aquí con mi batalla con el subjuntivo, y espero pacientemente más opiniones sobre su uso en mis ejemplos.


 
Barcelona es una ciudad preciosa.
Antes de que, lleva subjuntivo.
"Cuando" ya es más complicado (ver arriba).
No hace falta pedir perdón, si nadie es perfecto 

Antes de que lleva


----------



## HippoMan

Gracias de nuevo, SmallJosie, y gracias por el entendimiento.

Bueno, entonces parece que el "profesor" tiene la razón sobre "antes de que", después de todo.

Y sí, entiendo lo de "cuando".

También, ya entiendo que sí puedo usar el indicativo con "hasta que" en el ejemplo que ya puse.

Sí, nadie es perfecto, pero sigo esforzándome por acercarlo con mi castellano, a pesar del maldito subjuntivo.


----------



## SmallJosie

Hasta que es más complicado, si quieres me atrevo


----------



## HippoMan

Pues, "hasta que" simplemente sigue las reglas normales del subjuntivo, ¿no?  Acabo de entender que "antes de que" es lo que se desvia de esas reglas, por siempre llevar el subjuntivo, no importa que el asunto sea definitivo o no.

Pero sí, si lo quieres atrevarlo, te lo agradezco mucho ... pero no es necesario antes de que te retires.  La cuestión todavía existirá mañana.


----------



## SmallJosie

Voy a estar dudando hasta que venga un nativo.
Estuve dudando hasta que vino un nativo.

In the first example, we didn't know if a native Spanish would come or not.
In the second example, he or she had obviously helped us out.

"Antes de que" uses the subjunctive because it is "before" the event and you can never be sure. Hasta que can be used in present subjunctive or past simple.

Antes de que me echen, me vuelvo a retirar
No me retiraré hasta que me echen.
No me retiro hasta que me echen.
Me retiro porque me echan.
Antes de que me echen, me retiro.
Antes de que me echaran, decidí irme.
No fuí hasta que me echaron.
Etc.


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias por tomar el tiempo para escribírmelo. 

Según lo que me dices, me parece que sí "hasta que" sigue las reglas normales del subjuntivo: o sea, si se usa para descibir un hecho que sí ha pasado, lleva el indicativo; si se usa para describir algo dudoso, lleva el subjuntivo.

Lo de "antes de que" me confundía, porque aunque describe un hecho que sí sucedió, sin embargo lleva el subjuntivo.  Pero ya lo entiendo mejor, y a partir de ahora, recordaré que "antes de que" tiene una regla fija: siempre lleva el subjuntivo, no importa que se refiera a un hecho verdadero o algo dudoso.

Y ya es la hora para retirarse, ¿no?

Hasta mañana.


----------



## SmallJosie

HippoMan said:


> Muchas gracias por tomar el tiempo para escribírmelo.
> 
> Según lo que me dices, me parece que sí "hasta que" sigue las reglas normales del subjuntivo: o sea, si se usa para descibir un hecho que sí ha pasado, lleva el indicativo; si se usa para describir algo dudoso, lleva el subjuntivo.
> 
> Lo de "antes de que" me confundía, porque aunque describe un hecho que sí sucedió, sin embargo lleva el subjuntivo. Pero ya lo entiendo mejor, y a partir de ahora, recordaré que "antes de que" tiene una regla fija: siempre lleva el subjuntivo, no importa que se refiera a un hecho verdadero o algo dudoso.
> 
> Y ya es la hora para retirarse, ¿no?
> 
> Hasta mañana.


 
Creo que te aclaras, más que yo, pero una última cosa, si es algo que ya sucedió me extraña que uses el "antes de que".

Que vaya bien


----------



## stooge1970

SmallJosie said:


> Voy a estar dudando hasta que venga un nativo.
> Estuve dudando hasta que vino un nativo.
> 
> In the first example, we didn't know if a native Spanish would come or not.
> In the second example, he or she had obviously helped us out.
> 
> "Antes de que" uses the subjunctive because it is "before" the event and you can never be sure. Hasta que can be used in present subjunctive or past simple.
> 
> Antes de que me echen, me vuelvo a retirar
> No me retiraré hasta que me echen.
> No me retiro hasta que me echen.
> Me retiro porque me echan.
> Antes de que me echen, me retiro.
> Antes de que me echaran, decidí irme.
> No fuí hasta que me echaron.
> Etc.



Estoy de acuerdo con todo aquí (pero cuidado: “fui” no lleva tilde), pero todavía no creo que se pueda decir “Cuando vuelves haremos una paella” porque si es un evento del futuro siempre habrá duda.  ¿No hay un nativo que nos pueda aclarar el tema?


----------



## HippoMan

Gracias de nuevo.

Pues, tal vez es raro usar "antes de que" para algo que ya sucedió, pero no es imposible.  Recuerda mi ejemplo del principio de este hilo: "I didn't speak before you arrived a few minutes ago" -- "No hablé antes de que llegaras hace unos minuntos."

O tal vez es mejor expresarlo con el imperfecto en lugar del pretérito: "I wasn't speaking before you arrived a few minutes ago" -- "No hablaba antes de que llegaras hace unos minutos."

De todas formas, es un caso de algo que ya sucedió, sin embargo, usamos "antes de que" y el subjuntivo.

Que duermas bien en la preciosa BCN.


----------



## Aftonfalken

No sé si llego tarde a la discución, pero si les interesa mi opinión, luego de "antes de que" va a ir siempre un subjuntivo.


----------



## SmallJosie

I'm sorry but I would never say "I didn't speak before you arrived a few minutes ago" (ANTES DE QUE). I might say: I didn't speak until you arrived, a few minutes ago (HASTA QUE).

Different uses of the English language. Whatever.

Enjoy 

As for the paella, if I know you're coming I might not use the subjunctive and I may well be very wrong.




HippoMan said:


> Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Pues, tal vez es raro usar "antes de que" para algo que ya sucedió, pero no es imposible. Recuerda mi ejemplo del principio de este hilo: "I didn't speak before you arrived a few minutes ago" -- "No hablé antes de que llegaras hace unos minuntos."
> 
> O tal vez es mejor expresarlo con el imperfecto en lugar del pretérito: "I wasn't speaking before you arrived a few minutes ago" -- "No hablaba antes de que llegaras hace unos minutos."
> 
> De todas formas, es un caso de algo que ya sucedió, sin embargo, usamos "antes de que" y el subjuntivo.
> 
> Que duermas bien en la preciosa BCN.


----------



## stooge1970

HippoMan said:


> Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Pues, tal vez es raro usar "antes de que" para algo que ya sucedió, pero no es imposible.  Recuerda mi ejemplo del principio de este hilo: "I didn't speak before you arrived a few minutes ago" -- "No hablé antes de que llegaras hace unos minuntos."
> 
> O tal vez es mejor expresarlo con el imperfecto en lugar del pretérito: "I wasn't speaking before you arrived a few minutes ago" -- "No hablaba antes de que llegaras hace unos minutos."
> 
> De todas formas, es un caso de algo que ya sucedió, sin embargo, usamos "antes de que" y el subjuntivo.
> 
> Que duermas bien en la preciosa BCN.



 No hay ningún problema con el uso de “antes de que” para referirse a un evento ya pasado.  “Me fui antes de que ellos llegaran.” No puedes usar “hasta que” aquí.


----------



## stooge1970

Aftonfalken said:


> No sé si llego tarde a la discución, pero si les interesa mi opinión, luego de "antes de que" va a ir siempre un subjuntivo.



 ¡No has llegado tarde! Gracias por responder, pero ¿puedes decirnos qué opinas de la cuestión de “cuando”?


----------



## Aftonfalken

Por algún motivo no me suena muy bien el "no habé antes de que llegaras..."
Yo diría "no estaba hablando antes de que llegaras" o " no había hablado antes de que llegaras". Pero aún mejor me suena "No hablé hasta que llegaste"


----------



## Aftonfalken

me perdí la parte de cuando... dejame ver...


----------



## Aftonfalken

Lo correcto es: cuando vuelvas haremos una paella.


----------



## stooge1970

¡Mil gracias, Aftonfalken! Es lo que pensaba.


----------



## SmallJosie

Aquí cuando digo: cuando vuelva, haré una paella, se enfadan y dicen: CUANDO VUELVES .... jeje  pero sí, simplemente lo usaba como ejemplo para que entendiera el tema la persona que colgó este hilo y creo que entre todos ahora lo entiende algo más o va más liado que antes


----------



## Aftonfalken

Hay una cosa que es real y es que no siempre hablamos correctamente. Porbablemente mucha gente diga "cuando vuelves", y eso se da mucho en España. Pero lo correcto es usar un subjuntivo.


----------



## lazarus1907

HippoMan said:


> ¿Así? -- _No hablé hasta que llegaste hace unos minutos._
> ¿O así? -- _No hablé hasta que llegaras hace unos minuntos. _
> 
> ¿Así? -- _No hablé antes de que llegaste hace unos minutos? ___
> ¿O así? -- _No hablé antes de que llegaras hace unos minutos?_


Sorry that I haven't read all the posts, but the answer is simple:

"Hasta que" -> Indicative if it is real, and subjunctive if it happen after the main time reference.
"antes de que" -> Always subjunctive.


----------



## SmallJosie

A lo mejor es simplemente cuestión de las ganas de que sea real  

Cuando vuelva haré una paella.
No. Cuando vuelves nos harás una paella.

Y no sigo porque son catalanes y seguramente hablan fatal el castellano, qué gente, eh!


----------



## stooge1970

SmallJosie said:


> A lo mejor es simplemente cuestión de las ganas de que sea real
> 
> Cuando vuelva haré una paella.
> No. Cuando vuelves nos harás una paella.
> 
> Y no sigo porque son catalanes y seguramente hablan fatal el castellano, qué gente, eh!



 Jeje. Yo no pasé mucho tiempo en Barcelona, pero nunca oí “cuando vuelves” cuando estaba en Madrid.  Es muy probable que tenga algo que ver con la influencia del catalán, aunque hay más gente en Barcelona que tiene el castellano como lengua materna que el catalán. 

Pero la paella de Cataluña es más rica que la de Madrid, ¿no?


----------



## gramatica

Estoy de acuerdo con Stooge1970

Con "cuando" si de lo que hables va a ocurrir en el futuro y no es habitual tienes que usar el subjuntivo. Tambien siempre usas el subjuntivo con "hasta que..." si te refieres a una accion futuristica. Sin embargo, simpre usas el subjuntivo con antes de que.....sin importar cuando va a pasar o cuando paso`. Todavia, si no hay cambio de sujecto sueles usar el infinitivo.

Espero que esto te ayude

Saludos


----------



## dinube

otro truquillo del subjuntivo :

Los verbos que significan creer, pensar, considerar, parecer, estar seguro, estar convencido... en afirmativo van seguidos de indicativo o condicional, pero en oraciones negativas van siempre seguidos subjuntivo :

Considero que es una buena idea
Creo que ya ha llegado
Pienso que podria llegar de un momento a otro
NO considero que SEA necesario
NO me parece que TENGA importancia
NO estoy seguro de que me APETEZCA ir
Estoy seguro de que te lo pasarias bien
Estoy convencido de que lo ha hecho a propósito

Con el verbo dudar es todo lo contrario, en afirmativo rige subjuntivo y en negativo rige indicativo y condicional :
Dudo que me LLAME
No dudo que que te llamará pronto


----------



## HippoMan

SmallJosie said:


> I'm sorry but I would never say "I didn't speak before you arrived a few minutes ago" (ANTES DE QUE). I might say: I didn't speak until you arrived, a few minutes ago (HASTA QUE).


Well, if we change from the preterite to the imperfect, it sounds better in English:_ I wasn't speaking before you arrived, but then ...

__ Yo no hablaba antes de que llegaras, pero entonces ..._​


SmallJosie said:


> Different uses of the English language. Whatever.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> As for the paella, if I know you're coming I might not use the subjunctive and I may well be very wrong.


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias a todos por todo.  Por tanta discusión y tantas complicaciones, es bien evidente por qué lo llamo "el maldito subjuntivo".  

Ya entiendo mucho mejor lo de *antes de que* y *hasta que*, pero ahora tengo una duda sobre *después de que*, _v.g._,_Yo no hablaba antes de que llegaras._
_No hablé hasta que llegaste._
_¿¿?? Empecé a hablar después de que *llegaste*/*llegaras*.  ¿¿??_​Gracias.


----------



## Manupi

After "después de que" I would always use subjunctive, I cannot think of any example in indicative.
Regarding the sentences above, in the first one I would say "hablé" rather than "hablaba", and would ommit the subject:
"No hablé antes de que llegaras".
The third one would be:
"Empecé a hablar después de que llegaras"


----------



## i heart queso

As for 'después de que', Lazarus has outlined to me that logically and *correctly*, the indicative should be used afterwards, but also that almost no one does so, and so it results sounding wrong.  Which leads me to wonder if the subjunctive after 'después de que' isn't *right*. haha... perdón por el lío, yo tampoco lo tengo muy claro. 

saludos y ¡a mucho años de lucha por el subjuntivo!


----------



## stooge1970

I initially thought "después de que" always took the subjunctive but I'm positive I've seen it with the indicative too. I don't know, it has to take the subjunctive if you are talking about a future event "just like cuando" but I guess you can use it in the indicative if the event has already passed. I don't know, it appears like it might be a question of choosing between "the correct" and "the normal/natural".


----------



## Aftonfalken

"Después de que" puede ir seguido tanto de uno como de otro, pero no significa lo mismo:

Después de que llego a mi casa, me pongo a mirar TV. (son hechos concretos que son reales)

Ella me dijo que depués de que llegara a mi casa se pondría a mirar TV (es un hecho que no sé si es cierto, puede que lo haya hecho o no).

Tal vez haya más casos, ahora se me ocurren eso. Lo que quería dejar claro era que seguro que escuchen el indicativo y el subjuntivo desdpués de "después de que", pero los significados no son los mismos.


----------



## HippoMan

Pues, por lo que me decís sobre "después de que", ahora me parece que sigue las reglas normales: o sea, si se refiere a un hecho concreto, "después de que" lleva el indicativo; si se refiere a algo dudoso (que incluye cosas del futuro), lleva el subjuntivo.

Por eso, mi ejemplo de arriba debe ser ..._Empecé a hablar después de que llegaste._​... porque habla de un hecho concreto que ya sucedió.

En resumen, entre las conjunciones sobre las cuales hablamos aquí, me parece que "antes de que" es la única que no sigue las reglas normales, sino siempre lleva el subjuntivo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos.

¡Adelante a la lucha con el subjuntivo!


----------

